# Specifications E700G, B694G



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

Red Pennant want to know stuff that's not on my V5, all and any help appreciated.

How Long? (I think 7m but if you know better)
How High?
Laden weight? (Well that seems to be a movable feast, unladen weight would probably also be of interest if you know it, that way perhaps I could work out if I can take my gold with me).
Anything else useful!!!

Thanks in advance

John
Motorhome Radio - Find the radio player on the home page, click the drop down and select us


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Length try a tape measure !!

Gross weight is on the "plate" under the bonnet the second highest number !!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Have a look here:

http://www.hymer.ag/cms/DE/reisemobile.html

tony


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

Nah-Ha! There's a plate under the bonnet headed with Al-Ko's name, then

4500 Kgs
5200 Kgs
1- 1850
2- 1500
3- 1500

So on the basis of the second highest number my GVW will be 4500 Kgs, yes?

I'm guessing the three underneath are the axles.

John
Motorhome Radio - Find the radio player on the home page, clcik the drop down and choose us!


----------

